# Datenbank vs. XML Dateien



## delphiking1980 (23. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung entwickelt welche zur Zeit eine DB beinhaltet nun bin ich nach reichlicher überlegegung dazu gekommen das die DB doch zu aufwändig ist und es währe wohl einfacher und schlanker das ganze in XML Dateien zu Speichern.
Nun zu meiner Frage :

Was ist schneller eine Abfrage aus der DB oder das laden/speichern von Daten aus der XML-Datei?


----------



## ARadauer (23. Feb 2012)

kommt auf die Datenmenge an...


----------



## delphiking1980 (23. Feb 2012)

sind nur kleine Datenmengen wie Benutzernamen und PW oder Statistiken deswegen ja die überlegung zu einer XML Lösung


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2012)

Was für ne DB setzt ihr aktuell ein? Was für "features" muss die DB unterstützen? Wenn ihr so sachen braucht wie Sortierung, Indexierung, filtern, dann würd ich schon bei ner DB bleiben.

Eine embedded db ist auch sehr leicht zu handlen, beispielsweise:
H2 Database Engine


----------



## Tobse (23. Feb 2012)

Lokal als Clientanwendung oder als Serverandendung? Für den Serer macht schon bei sowas ne DB sinn, für Client-Proramme sind Datenbanken meist ein totaler Overkill.


----------



## delphiking1980 (23. Feb 2012)

Folgendes kann ich als feste Aussage treffen:
- eine Client Anwendung (FatClient)
- die Datenbank ist eine MySQL
(zur Zeit noch auf eine VM als Server wird dann später wohl lokal laufen müssen)
- die Daten können auch in einem Java Objekt gespeichert werden und dort gefiltert werden.

Als Vorteil wird sich herraus stellen das der potentielle Kunde keine Kenntnisse in der DB haben muss um die Anwendung zu betreiben / verwenden.

Als Nachteil wird wohl sein das eine ganze Menge an XML Dateien "mit geschleppt" werden müssen damit die Anwendung betrieben werden kann.


Ich glaube nachdem ich das hier so schreibe wird sich alles auf ein Redesign belaufen und die DB wird durch eine Menge XML Dateien abgelöst....... :autsch:


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2012)

Ich würde dafür wie gesagt eher zu ner embedded DB greifen.
Das erspart dem User das aufsetzen einer Datenbank (die wird einfach im Programm mitgeliefert) und du hast alle Vorteile die eine DB hat.


----------



## delphiking1980 (23. Feb 2012)

JavaDB auch keine schlechte idee


----------



## Tobse (23. Feb 2012)

Welches größere Programm (z.B. Excel oder AutoCAD) hat nicht nen riesen batzen an Dateien, die es benötigt? Das mit den vielen XML-Dateien ist kein Problem. Ich würde auf XML umstellen.


----------



## Fori (25. Feb 2012)

Ich programmiere hier grade das erste Mal mit Persistence und nutze dafür HSQL, Dateibasiert, kann ich nur empfehlen!


Lg,

Fori


----------

